# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Is this a termite?

## giggs11

hi all, new to this forum but would appreciate any help. 
Recently  moved to our home (40 years old in Southeast melbourne) and found these critters in the backyard among old wood, and also at the backdoor of my garage.. could someone pls advise if these are termites, and if so what should i do? call pest control right away? Would really appreciate helpful advice.. Thanks!

----------


## Godzilla73

No.

----------


## NRB

Not termites,they are commonly known as earwigs,can cause problems on plants often damages new growth

----------


## gpkennedy

My old Grandmother would roll up a newspaper roughly and leave it in the garden for a few days. Earwigs would use it as shelter during the day. Dispose of the newspaper while lighting the fire under the laundry boiler. Much fun!

----------


## giggs11

hi all, thank you very much for the response, i appreciate it.
I have also added a 3rd pic (smaller) to my original query, am i correct to assume this is an earwig too? Reason i am checkin again is there is a rotted, eaten up section in our back fence that abuts a park, and this one came straight out of the rotten wood.. 
Thank you all again for the help!

----------


## NRB

Yes

----------

